# S-10 steering



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Could be a lot of things. My guess is that the Rack and Pinion unit is done. Watch the tie rods while someone turns the wheel. If they move then it might be something further out; ball joints maybe.
It's fairly straight forward repair, just time consuming. 
What I've done in the past is brought my car to an NTB or someplace like that and have them do an estimate. They'll tell you exactly what needs to be replaced. Then you can decide to either have them do it or DIY.


----------



## splbrad (Mar 1, 2008)

*Loose steering*



CowboyAndy said:


> I have an 89 s-10 4x4 (off road package if that matters) that I was given by my dad over the summer. It has about 220,000 miles on it. The steering is REALLY loose. Tie rods? or could it be something else?


Is it loose when you grab the steering wheel and the truck is not moving? The steering wheel feels loose just sitting in the truck? Up down and side to side?


----------



## wire_twister (Feb 19, 2008)

Does the truck have tilt steering? If it does the bolts that hold the upper and lower steering column to the hinge are loose, the job requires a fair bit of dissassembly to get at the bolts, and the bolts are star headed. Get yourself a manual or a friend with experience and go for it.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

splbrad said:


> Is it loose when you grab the steering wheel and the truck is not moving? The steering wheel feels loose just sitting in the truck? Up down and side to side?





wire_twister said:


> Does the truck have tilt steering? If it does the bolts that hold the upper and lower steering column to the hinge are loose, the job requires a fair bit of dissassembly to get at the bolts, and the bolts are star headed. Get yourself a manual or a friend with experience and go for it.


 
I will check both of these things. thanks...


----------

